# 2015 Versa SV - Help with OEM Screen and Integrated Backup Camera



## CosmicGumbo (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi all, just got a 2015 Nissan Versa Sedan BASE 1.6L CVT. The radio (stock no. 28185-3VY0A) is busted so I'm looking to replace it and am hoping I can switch it out with the OEM 4.3" screen (stock no. 25915-9JE0A) so I can also install an integrated backup camera. Can anyone confirm the compatibility of the OEM screen with this model? Do you know if the integrated backup camera would also be compatible? This is my first car so any help is appreciated.


----------



## 2017Frontier (11 mo ago)

CosmicGumbo said:


> Hi all, just got a 2015 Nissan Versa Sedan BASE 1.6L CVT. The radio (stock no. 28185-3VY0A) is busted so I'm looking to replace it and am hoping I can switch it out with the OEM 4.3" screen (stock no. 25915-9JE0A) so I can also install an integrated backup camera. Can anyone confirm the compatibility of the OEM screen with this model? Do you know if the integrated backup camera would also be compatible? This is my first car so any help is appreciated.


What Does the back of the radio look like? 
See images below? I put an aftermarket on this type.


----------

